# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  Прога для вебки

## yking

Хотим скачать прогу для вэб-камеры. Кто что может посоветовать и где скачать? А то знакомы посоветовал, а скачать ниак не можем.:confused:

----------


## Cheechako

Вопрос интересный.
А чего вы, собственно, от этой _программы_ хотите :confused:

----------


## yking

> Вопрос интересный.
> А чего вы, собственно, от этой _программы_ хотите :confused:


Когда общаешься по вебке или включаешь её, настраивается там что-то типа каких-то заставок можно или еще чего. 
чтобы писать видео и тому подобное, там всякие эффекты добавлять. Это мне так дочь объяснила доступным языком.;)
Буду признательна  за помощь

----------


## Cheechako

Нужно смотреть что-то вроде ManyCam, Video Effects, CyberLink YouCam, AV Webcam Morpher, WebCamMax, ArcSoft Magic-i Visual Effects, Magic Camera, и т.д., и т.п... :)

----------

